# Tapatalk 2 iOS



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

Pretty sleek. Now available on Appstore.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

Is it not just an update then mate, is it a different app??? I've not had a notification of an update to tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (21 Jan 2013)

Its a new App mate only for IOS at the min??


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

Any better than the normal tapatalk??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

A lot less cluttered and more facebook style layout


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

Yeah agreed just using it now. Will take a little getting user to but I like it


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

I like the funky love heart <3


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

Ditto. Shame you can't change the app colour though or see if that persons online


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

You can see if a person is online, just slide down the navigation bar on the left, its near the bottom.

But yeah, colour looks like I've wiped my a*se on it.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> You can see if a person is online, just slide down the navigation bar on the left, its near the bottom.
> 
> But yeah, colour looks like I've wiped my a*se on it.


The Android version of tapatalk HD is the dogs nuts   thing is I can't get it on my phone unless I update it and I don't want to do that so I'll just have to have it on my Android tablet instead  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jan 2013)

After getting used to it, i now urge people to get this app. 

Very nice to use  its only 69p for the time being too.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> i now urge people to get this app.


Are you on commission?  I am planning something for the forum that might do away with the need to use tapatalk as a lot of people don't like it, more on that soon


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jan 2013)

Haha paulo!

That sounds like a better idea, cos you would have complete control over it. 

Very interested indeed.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2013)

It might not be the perfect solution for everyone, but I have heard some people saying they don't fancy Tapatalk and don't want to pay for an app to access the forum, therefore would be the solution for both, those who like it can carry on using and those that don't have an alternative, need to find sometime to work on that one!


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

Don't get rid of tapatalk all together though Paulo! Not now not ever! It's all I use pretty much!



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Don't get rid of tapatalk all together though Paulo! Not now not ever! It's all I use pretty much!


Off course not, I use it myself  just making the site as user friendly as possible


----------



## kirk (23 Jan 2013)

Would that mean I would not need to download taptalk and could just upload pic for a journal without messing with photobucket and the likes? If so I would be very happy I'm not verygood with this technical stuff. If it will be as easy as I find uploading an avitar to here I can do it.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jan 2013)

kap k said:


> could just upload pic for a journal without messing with photobucket and the likes?


Well that is another issue, to allow this we will need more space and bandwidth every month, therefore will cost us more to keep the forum alive, more on that at a later date.


----------



## kirk (23 Jan 2013)

I see, I'm grateful for what you are providing us/me all with now. I have no idea on running cost and certainly couldn't run a  place like this   I'll be sure to make a donation in the near future. Every bit helps ay. thanks again.


----------



## dean (24 Jan 2013)

I bought tapatalk it a warning came up the other day that I was near my 30 pic limit for this forum  what's all that about?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> I bought tapatalk it a warning came up the other day that I was near my 30 pic limit for this forum what's all that about?


Its all about Tapatalk  guess they want you to pay more to upload more photos.


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

dean said:


> I bought tapatalk it a warning came up the other day that I was near my 30 pic limit for this forum  what's all that about?


This on android or iOS or of similar?

Cheers! Jack


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2013)

Have a look here: Another 1.99? | Tapatalk Support maybe something wrong, try what they suggest! But looks like you will need to pay $1.99 for unlimited uploads!


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

Swines...

Cheers! Jack


----------



## Alastair (25 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Have a look here: Another 1.99? | Tapatalk Support maybe something wrong, try what they suggest! But looks like you will need to pay $1.99 for unlimited uploads!



Hi Paulo, I've noticed on other forums when using tapatalk, as well as this one you get the option to use tapatalk hosted image or via forum to post pictures but it doesn't allow the via forum on here?? Is this a ukaps permission thing???

Cheers mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> via forum to post pictures but it doesn't allow the via forum on here?? Is this a ukaps permission thing


Like I said before to allow that will mean we need more space to store these images and also will need to use a lot more of the monthly bandwidth allowance, if we enable that it will cost us a lot more in hosting fees in the future.Our needs have changed quiet a lot already and we already had to move host once to a dedicated server, and increase our hosting package again last December to cope with the increase in visitors as the server had been pretty unstable since last July.


----------



## dean (25 Jan 2013)

Alastair spot on as usual


----------



## dean (25 Jan 2013)

If its a case of money then I'm sure most of us would pay a small annual subscription and keep certain forums for paid members


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jan 2013)

Theres plenty of reliable image hosting sites such as flickr, photobucket,vimeo (?) and imageshack. 

Im sure everyone could work out how to use them.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Theres plenty of reliable image hosting sites such as flickr, photobucket,vimeo (?) and imageshack. Im sure everyone could work out how to use them.


yeah imageshack its very easy, if you have a facebook account you can log in with that and they give you 5GB of space, that is a lot of photos!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2013)

Just came across this one:  Upl.co | Your 1-click Upload and Sharing Platform for Images, Videos, Music, and More

The easiest photo sharing site ever!! lol just click on "upload a file" and that it, it even gives you the forum tags so you just copy that and paste in the message!


----------



## Alastair (25 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> Theres plenty of reliable image hosting sites such as flickr, photobucket,vimeo (?) and imageshack.
> 
> Im sure everyone could work out how to use them.



I use flickr myself too but was just curios that's all  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> I use flickr myself too but was just curios that's all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not directed at you mate! Just a general statement


----------



## dean (25 Jan 2013)

I have a Photobucket account but its far easier to use my phone most of the time and simply use tapatalk to upload


----------

